# Motorhome rehab!



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

I live in Tomball and have a 2014 Coachmen Concord 300TS. The wife and I love this unit but want to put in a new sound system, TV and switch out the folding coach for two recliners in a stadium seating configuration. Does anyone have a referral for a shop that does this? I WILL NOT go to any of the dealers! Probably die of old age before they even managed to get the material ordered...LOL.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would think any good shop that installs automotive sounds systems could rig you up or maybe a good mobile RV tech. As far as furniture take measurements of the area you want to install the new stuff and shop furniture stores for what you want. Most furniture the backs come off allowing it to fit through an RV door. We have some friends that just did this and we have done this before.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out Ironhorserv.com in San Antonio. Hear good things about their work.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------

